# ath broken in 7.2-STABLE ?



## mathuin (May 16, 2009)

I was running 7.1-RELEASE on my Asus Eee 701 with the madwiki ath as per the nighthawk page.  I read that 7.2-RELEASE had a working ath driver so I installed 7.2-STABLE on my laptop last night.  ATH is now not working.

I used wpa_cli to diagnose the problem.  The ath device successfully associates with my access point but fails to authenticate, timing out instead.

My home access point is using WPA2-PSK for key management and TKIP for the group cipher, if that helps.  If there's any other information that could be useful, please don't hesitate to ask.  Thanks!


----------



## mathuin (May 16, 2009)

An update:  it works fine if I set my home access point to WPA-PSK and TKIP.  Bleah.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (May 19, 2009)

I suggest you submit a PR with all concole output and logs here:
http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## icer (May 19, 2009)

Tray to disable ATH driver in kernel (build & install) and load  (ath_enable=â€YESâ€ > /boot/loader.conf) it like module.


----------



## pacija (May 22, 2009)

i have the same problem.

i have been using madwifi hal on 7.1-RELEASE, which worked fine with wpa_supplicant after i added -bgscan to its ifconfig properties in rc.conf.

i reinstalled my system with 7.2-RC2 as soon as it was out and everything worked out of the box (no madwifi ath_hal needed), with the same need to disable background scanning (if it was turned on connection would drop after periods of inactivity)

yesterday i did upgrade from 7.2-RELEASE DVD and it stopped working. scan would't find any networks. recompiled the kernel without wlan stuff and loaded modules by hand and from loader.conf but had no success. scan does not find any networks and after turning wlandebug i get following message:
sta_pick_bss: no scan candidate

any help would be appretiated.


----------



## pacija (May 22, 2009)

oops sorry... i booted into windoze and found out a network adapter is disabled. i pressed alt+f2 and it came up. rebooted to freebsd and here i am


----------

